# Best Season to Build a House



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

How about pre-fab? Take a look at the book "Pre Fabulous" or "Pre Fab Mansions" for some ideas. Stick construction people hate the concept but it makes so much sense. Lumber isn't laying out in the rain or snow. Walls get built under controlled conditions. I don't work on new construction so have no idea if you could find a new home builder and architect to help you in the burbs of Chicago. I suspect so though. And contrary to the argument the concept will put stick construction people out of business? Contractors get more work on finishing details in a prefab than with other forms of construction. Factories that do prefab hire people too.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

*prefab's*

I checked out some pre-fabs and it's a different idea...however, I don't think it's really my thing. It seems like many of them are 'open' floorplans and are a little small. I'm living in a 950 sq ft house now and one of the reasons to upgrade is to get something a little bigger.

However, I do like the fact that everything is protected and it's just pieced together...kind of like Ikea.


----------



## Dyoung (Feb 12, 2010)

Im thinking of something along the same lines...albeit I want to timber frame my house in large measure.

Keep us posted!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Houses can be built at any time of the year--I like the foundation work done when the weather is not much below freezing. ---That is mainly a cost consideration,(extra cost for cold weather cement and protection.

As far as framing,the weather is not a big problem. The framing materials can take some rain with out negative affect. Most framers actually like winter jobs--No missed days due to rain.

An experienced contractor knows how to protect any thing that might need it.

Go for it--Have fun---Mike--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

As for the Prefabs---There is also the option of 'factory built'--your plans,all walls sheathed and wrapped--floor sections--roof trusses.


They go up in a hurry--nothing wrong with that type of construction.The savings are usually not as large as many people wish. Crane rental and delivery eats up quite a bit of the savings,

You will end up with a fine home with pre-built or stick built.--Mike--


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I had my foundation poured in July
Then 2 years later I started to build :laughing:
I built my 3 story addition starting in October right thru December
Nice & cool ....not sweating my butt off
I did 2nd floor/new roof on my last house starting June
I sweated my butt off all summer building it
At times it was simply too hot to bo on the roof - direct Southern sun


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*building a house*

With the right builder (ie, a good one) you can build almost anytime of year, but most try to get the foundations poured before the frost. In this market, however, have you looked at the new houses that were recently built or perhaps a few years old, as there are major deals out there? When dealing with a new subdivision, make sure the builder is solvent and can finish the neighborhood. You don't want to buy into a half built subdivision as this will hurt your housing value. I would look around, though, for an almost new one.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I've seen this hold up great ( no swelling and sanding needed) against some wet constructions around here ( I'm west of you ).
http://huberwood.com/main.aspx?pagename=advantechsheathing

See if you builder is using it , for the floor anyways.

I would thinks a home could get built fairly quickly in today's economy .

As far a prefab , always kind of wondered about these guys out of Prairie du Chen, Wi.

http://www.designhomes.com/location.htm

Maybe some day when I retire I'll put one of these up at the end of a dirt 

road in Wisconsin.

Unless I end up living in a van down by the river. :laughing:


----------



## noahweb (Feb 11, 2010)

just make sure you pour the slab when the temperature is 34 degrees and rising.

Dont worry about the rest


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you considered insulating concrete forms and/or structural insulated panels? With a metal roof, the house would be bulletproof, quieter, and save on heating/cooling costs. Much more up front, but would pay for itself in ten years and resale.


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

High Gear said:


> I've seen this hold up great ( no swelling and sanding needed) against some wet constructions around here ( I'm west of you ).
> http://huberwood.com/main.aspx?pagename=advantechsheathing
> 
> See if you builder is using it , for the floor anyways.
> ...


Advantech has been around a long time and its works great. You can take a piece, place it in a pond and it wont swell. One issue they found with it is that PL400 does not bond that well to it and over time the bond breaks. 

Anywho yeah personally I would start early springs (mud season doesnt affect much unless it rains a ton). Framing can get wet as long as it dries and it can take some abuse. Most houses are framed in 4-6 weeks and shortly after you have a roof on, and building wrap so its not as bad or that long.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Depends on the size of the house and who the builder is. If it's started in the spring CAN the builder finish it by the end of the summer? The house next door took two years and it's not that big. When I was a younger man we built them year round in the Seattle Area.


----------

